# stainless steel build not working out :(



## ZAh (29/9/16)

hi Guys

I have been experimenting with ss coils on my cuboid and crius, I dont know what im doing wrong but the flavor production is terrible! 
I havent been dry burning the coils as i was told not to, i simple coil the wire wick then lock resistance at room temperature and the vape but this is leaving me with a taste that is not impressive at all. I have recently purchased an ijust s and the flavor on that device is phenomenal! I dont understand what i could be doing wrong....


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

ZAh said:


> hi Guys
> 
> I have been experimenting with ss coils on my cuboid and crius, I dont know what im doing wrong but the flavor production is terrible!
> I havent been dry burning the coils as i was told not to, i simple coil the wire wick then lock resistance at room temperature and the vape but this is leaving me with a taste that is not impressive at all. I have recently purchased an ijust s and the flavor on that device is phenomenal! I dont understand what i could be doing wrong....



Hi Zah,

I don't have a Crius but maybe I could help. Are you using TC or wattage? I only asked because you mention locking resistance.


----------



## PsyCLown (29/9/16)

Firstly SS can be dry burnt - You run it in both wattage mode and temp control as well.

Ni200 (nickel) and Titanium are only able to be run in temp control, as they can become toxic if their reach too high of heat.
These two types of wire require you to make spaced coils as you are unable to dry burn them.

Are you SS coils spaced or compact? If compact chances are have hot spots and that might be the cause of your issues. Dry burn it and get them working properly.
If they are spaced, well perhaps you dislike spaced coils. I personally dislike temp control as I find it lacks flavour.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (29/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Firstly SS can be dry burnt - You run it in both wattage mode and temp control as well.
> 
> Ni200 (nickel) and Titanium are only able to be run in temp control, as they can become toxic if their reach too high of heat.
> These two types of wire require you to make spaced coils as you are unable to dry burn them.
> ...



TC temp needs to be high for me else the flavour is muted. But this could be because I prefer a warm vape to a cool one.
I was going to suggest Zah try using wattage mode if he's using TC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/9/16)

ZAh said:


> hi Guys
> 
> I have been experimenting with ss coils on my cuboid and crius, I dont know what im doing wrong but the flavor production is terrible!
> I havent been dry burning the coils as i was told not to, i simple coil the wire wick then lock resistance at room temperature and the vape but this is leaving me with a taste that is not impressive at all. I have recently purchased an ijust s and the flavor on that device is phenomenal! I dont understand what i could be doing wrong....



If you run a compressed coil without a "dry burn" the current skips the coil loops and hops all over the wire, usually shortest path between the coil legs, creating hotspots, which are the cause of burnt juice and other unpleasantness.
The dry burn oxidizes the surface of the wire creating a layer of high resistance forcing the current through the coil wraps instead of skipping over the surface.
Building a spaced coil side steps this problem as well as reducing the amount of metal oxides that you would subsequently inhale.

Theres very few images on the webs to show this happening, heres a sort of idea, in this pic the entire coil should be cherry red not random spots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## M5000 (29/9/16)

I build 2mm or 2.5mm coils for my small decks with 26ga SS, I build them contact coils but at the end if you don't keep them tight they get a nice fine spacing on their own. I always dry burn them, I believe SS is safe to dry burn. I use it in wattage or TC and both work great. I'm not very experienced in TC, but you set the power and then choose how hot you want it to get. 

With many mods temp protection kicks in too early at the start. This almost always happens with mods like the Cuboid, I always do this and it solves it, when in TC with resistance locked, remove tank, unlock resistance, switch to power, put tank back on, switch to TC, lock resistance, and the temp settings will reset and work correctly again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZAh (29/9/16)

i wasnt aware that ss could be dry burnt, i will dry burn the coil and see if that helps the situation. is it normal for the wire to burn a brown color after dry burning?


----------



## ZAh (29/9/16)

im using TC mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (29/9/16)

Not sure that I've seen it turn brown so I don't know if that's normal. Pulse it in power mode at low wattages till it glows just faintly, that's what i read. 

SS experts can weigh in here.


----------

